# Skoda Octavia Scout



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Posted this already in Car Lounge but decided if anything it belongs here more.
Skoda Auto did a test. They drove the longest road in the world between Moscow and Vladivostok in Russia. They used Skoda Octavia Scout (Kombi 2.0FSI 4MOTION 6 speed). 
On with the pictures


----------



## nextpimp718 (Oct 29, 2008)

theese cars arent popular in america, but doesnt it look close to a bugatti from the front?


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (nextpimp718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nextpimp718* »_theese cars arent popular in america, but doesnt it look close to a bugatti from the front?

It just looks like a Skoda


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

Very cool cars, especially with the package mentioned. 4-motion, tsi, 6spd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*

looks like a cross between volvo cross country and audi allroad


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

Ha! Yeah you're right. It looks exactly like the 2 paired up, at least from behind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

And the sad part is that we cant get it here


----------



## hy_phy (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Skoda Octavia Scout (EUROBORA8V)*

too bad we dont live in russia


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lagunaroone* »_Very cool cars, especially with the package mentioned. 4-motion, tsi, 6spd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

And how.


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (Real Gone Cat)*

I take it they fitted the steelies especially for the challenge? All the Scouts Ive seen have had alloys *UK Market cars*


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (Dmac200769)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dmac200769* »_I take it they fitted the steelies especially for the challenge? All the Scouts Ive seen have had alloys *UK Market cars*

Yes they did put steelies just because of the nature of cross country driving


----------

